# Best places in the US for fly fishing



## Spooled Reels (Apr 16, 2016)

What are some of the coolest places you have fly fished in the US minus Alaska/Hawaii? Salt or Fresh?


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Texas.


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

jmrodandgun said:


> Texas.


I lived in Abilene for several years, and the bass fishing was good there.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Texas our Texas, all hail the mighty state Everything from white bass in the creeks, largemouth in ponds, Hill Country wadefishing and reds on the flats.


----------



## JonathanD (Feb 19, 2019)

Even though I live and get fish in SW FL (pine Island sound mostly), the few times I have fly fished Key West and once in the Marquesas habe been like a dream. I haven't even landed a fish down there and I still think about it all the time.


----------



## Flyfish40 (Sep 23, 2019)

Louisiana is HARD to beat!


----------



## Spooled Reels (Apr 16, 2016)

Are there small mouth bass in Texas?


----------



## Spooled Reels (Apr 16, 2016)

I legit have never heard of a white bass. It’s on the to-do life list. Thanks!


----------



## Spooled Reels (Apr 16, 2016)

JonathanD, if you can make it down to the Dry Tortugas someday, you are going to lose your shiz on the species you will pull in one day.

Film I made about fly fishing the Tortugas.

I can’t wait for my daughter to get a little older to experience that place with me.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

It’s really hard to beat tossing little dry flies at trout along the Upper Taylor and it’s little feeder streams above Taylor Lake in CO. Not big drag screaming fish but just beautiful scenery where time slows down.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV (Jan 11, 2017)

Oklahoma all species of Gar, Carp, Smallmouth Buffalo, Catfish, and awesome White Bass. NC because its home and has been good to me providing hundreds of Carp, a few Gar and many other species. Middle Keys Because its the Keys lol went there in the height of the Tarpon migration it is definitely a special place.


----------



## Brandon Alexander (Jun 6, 2017)

The South Platte in Colorado and the Everglades 🤙


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

The Colorado river throughout a 21 day rafting trip was my top freshwater experience. As for Saltwater the Glades is an experience I'm forever in awe of.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Charleston SC is clearly the best and I have no bias.


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

Yellowstone national park, is one of the fly fishing treasures of the USA. You can fish hundreds of miles of streams, all without a guide, I have been fishing there for a long time every year, and I still find new waters. The dry fly action jul-sep is superb. Yes YNP is top shelf.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

I'd say, but then I'd have to kill you....


----------



## Stormy Monday (Mar 27, 2019)

For catching wild trout in a beautiful area the area around Shenandoah National Park is tough to beat. I get around a good bit but my fishing heart will always be in Maine, where I can fish for everything from native brookies in beaver ponds to salmon in fresh water and stripers, blues and sea run browns in salt. And that's before I get in my boat!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

American shad on the St. Johns River is a pretty cool experience.


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

As for the title for best place, Galveston TX gets pretty epic. Cobia on the flats in Tampa is very cool too.
However for one of the coolest I would have to say the north end of playlinda beach is pretty “cool” experience if you’ve never been...


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Fishing the bayous in downtown Houston is a cool experience if you can avoid getting stabbed by homeless people when you walk under a bridge


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Spooled Reels said:


> Are there small mouth bass in Texas?


As far as I know, only in the Devils, which is surrounded by territorial private land owners and a little hard to access. On my bucket list. Great thread as now I know I need to hit Yellowstone, but first, the Dry Tortugas!


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

White River in Arkansas for Rainbow, Brown, Cutthroat, & Dolly Varden !! Surrounding area streams & lakes for Smallmouth, Largemouth, Pike, Stripers, White Bass, & Walleye.


----------



## Tdekle2 (Oct 15, 2016)

Jackson, WY . . . . The Snake River
Wenatchee, WA . . . . The Yakima River
Old Town, ME . . . . The Penobscot River
Louisiana . . . . The Louisiana Marsh
Bryson City and Ashville, NC . . . . any number of rivers in that area
Blue Ridge, GA . . . . Noontootla Creek


----------



## Coffeyonthefly (Mar 20, 2019)

Hard to beat the Keys and Everglades. 
I don’t know why you would leave Hawaii out. Kaneohe Bay for Bonefish, and giant Marlin and giant Big Eye Tuna all in the same day.


----------



## Beartooth (Feb 11, 2021)

I make a trip to Yellowstone every year. I'd add another vote.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

jmrodandgun said:


> Texas.


another vote for Texas. All around great place and incredible redfishing



Tdekle2 said:


> Louisiana . . . . The Louisiana Marsh


I’ll have to try this “Louisiana Marsh” sometime! thanks


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Brandon Alexander said:


> The South Platte in Colorado and the Everglades 🤙


Big brown trout on the south Platte


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

I love to saltwater fish along SW Florida and the Everglades. but fishing for big cutthroat trout in small streams is a blast too.


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

Loogie said:


> Yellowstone national park, is one of the fly fishing treasures of the USA. You can fish hundreds of miles of streams, all without a guide, I have been fishing there for a long time every year, and I still find new waters. The dry fly action jul-sep is superb. Yes YNP is top shelf.


Second for YNP, been years since I was there but memories of fly fishing barbless catch and release trophy Browns live on like it was yesterday...hope to return some day soon.


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

I fish Flamingo almost weekly and Biscayne Bay once in a while. I fished the bay up the inside of Elliot Key and the featherbeds last Friday and really took the time to appreciate how beautiful the bay is. The water was clear and green. Most people in South Florida live an hour from there and never get a chance to experience the true beauty.


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

Texas bay systems. For brown trout Wyoming, Utah and Colorado, seriously better than Argentina or Chile in Patagonia. Have not got a chance to fish Montana, Washington, Arkansas or Alaska. Hawaii is like a lot of the tropical pacific and it depends on the species you target.


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

Jred said:


> Fishing the bayous in downtown Houston is a cool experience if you can avoid getting stabbed by homeless people when you walk under a bridge


Done that, better to get out early than in the afternoon. Take a gun.


----------



## JonathanD (Feb 19, 2019)

Spooled Reels said:


> JonathanD, if you can make it down to the Dry Tortugas someday, you are going to lose your shiz on the species you will pull in one day.
> 
> Film I made about fly fishing the Tortugas.
> 
> I can’t wait for my daughter to get a little older to experience that place with me.


My Dad lives on a sailboat. My hope is next year (I have 2 kids under 3) we will sail down there for a handful of days and I will throw my Skanu on the bow. That's the hope anyways.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Upper Peninsula of Michigan.

Brook trout. Lake trout. Brown trout. Rainbows. Smallmouth. Northern Pike. Musky. Steelhead. Salmon.


----------



## Spooled Reels (Apr 16, 2016)

Legit writing all these down. Thanks everyone!


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Yellowstone, definitely! 
I'll throw in a plug for the state of Ga. From the coastal fisheries with trout, reds, and the occasional 'poon and plenty of sharks to the crystal clear mountain streams and native Appalachian brook trout, its possible to do both in the same day. There are close to 4000 miles of trout streams in the Ga mountains. Georgia has 10 strains of black bass. Striped bass are found on many lakes. Panfish abound, and catfishing is excellent. If it swims, you may find it here. And you can catch all on the fly.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

bababouy said:


> I fish Flamingo almost weekly and Biscayne Bay once in a while.


Not everyone can live in fly fishing paradise...
But since I left I see that many are trying


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

mro said:


> Not everyone can live in fly fishing paradise...
> But since I left I see that many are trying


Not sure what this means, but I'm from here


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

bababouy said:


> what this means


I lived in Largo till December of 81. At the time I thought that Florida was "well populated" then but you could fish a lot of places , especially during the week and have it all to yourself. Seldom saw another fly fisherman in the bay or on the beaches from Clearwater south. You'd see more guys fishing from the bridges than boats as it seemed most of the boaters were going out for grouper, except when the kings were hitting. Weekends there would be boats in the obvious hot spots around the bay , bridges and along the Sunshine Skyway, and some of the passes. 
One occasion I was fishing just north of John's Pass in the intercoastal as two older guys in an aluminum boat came trolling by and I asked them how they were doing. They actually stopped and held up two gator trout, one had to be 30" biggest one I had ever seen. 

I've been back visiting family over the years and have been amazed how much more construction has gone on. Some areas almost unrecognizable. Even Tampa spread out.


----------



## Poolman (Feb 3, 2021)

Well if you like a challenge, the West Branch of the Delaware River in upstate New York is no joke. Those trout are schooled. Bring your A game cuz those are some smart fish !!!


----------



## Poolman (Feb 3, 2021)

Yes sir, very frustrating when the hatch goes off and there are hundreds of flies all around yours and they skip right over your fly. Lol. It’s makes you improve you skills though !!! Like I said bring your A game.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

jackson man said:


> I've found that to be true of the Catskill trout! I think that they've seen more flies drifted over their heads than any trout anywhere in the U.S.


Davidson River in Brevard, NC.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

I have to agree with Stormy Monday. Love the Keys, Montana, let alone Alaska and the Bahamas but the there is the West Branch of the Penobscot right under Katahdin, Grand Lake Stream, DownEast, and Hills Beach and Biddeford Pool for stripers. Clean, old, tradition, wilderness, beauty. Maine.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Im just glad none of my spots are on here lol. Who is this guy, been a member for 5 years and only commented 18 times and now he wants my fishing spots! Im suspicious.  

Im going to go ahead and go with Texas for the best place to fish...


----------



## Tdekle2 (Oct 15, 2016)

7WT said:


> I have to agree with Stormy Monday. Love the Keys, Montana, let alone Alaska and the Bahamas but the there is the West Branch of the Penobscot right under Katahdin, Grand Lake Stream, DownEast, and Hills Beach and Biddeford Pool for stripers. Clean, old, tradition, wilderness, beauty. Maine.


The Penobscot in Sept . . . . after the Summer traffic is gone . . . . is a special place!!!


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Poolman said:


> Yes sir, very frustrating when the hatch goes off and there are hundreds of flies all around yours and they skip right over your fly.


Yeah, but when one takes your dry fly two inches away from a natural you know your stuff is together.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Are they only rumors about the Browns, Steelhead and Salmon being caught in the rivers and creeks flowing into the Great Lakes?


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

jackson man said:


> You’re too suspicious! I think that he’s just asking for general destinations not specific rocks to cast to or mangroves to cast under. Poor guy has probably been afraid to enter the “Lion’s Den”! 😁


you can never be too suspicious


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

jackson man said:


> just asking for general destinations not specific rocks to cast to or mangroves to cast under


For fishermen new to Florida (or a lot of the south) there is just to much that LOOKS fishy but doesn't hold fish.
An extra 6 to 12 inches of water, how the current flows, water temps, bottom color etc...
Going with a guide is the best way for a lot of guys to get a heads up on what to look for and even then what's hot today is not tomorrow so there's where putting your time on the water comes in.


----------



## Spooled Reels (Apr 16, 2016)

Drifter, totally understand! Legit looking for broad brush stroke thoughts of fly fishing in lower 48 not lat and longs. Thanks everyone for the info! Turning 40 and realizing there is more to life than Tarpon, Bonefish, and Redfish.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Mosquito Lagoon used to be near the top of this list. If there is a silver lining out of that situation I hope it serves as a warning for others learn to protect and treasure their unique fisheries.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Spooled Reels said:


> Drifter, totally understand! Legit looking for broad brush stroke thoughts of fly fishing in lower 48 not lat and longs. Thanks everyone for the info! Turning 40 and realizing there is more to life than Tarpon, Bonefish, and Redfish.


well don’t go to Montana it’s windy and the fish are small especially yellowstone. 

I’m just sayin...there’s some weirdness goin on the last few days. WHOS WHO!


----------



## 8w8n8 (Sep 30, 2017)

Some locations off the beaten path:

Olympic Peninsula Washington, 
northern Arkansas, 
central Idaho, 
southern Missouri, 
northern Michigan ...

not necessarily in that order.


----------



## Phil Young (May 10, 2019)

mro said:


> Are they only rumors about the Browns, Steelhead and Salmon being caught in the rivers and creeks flowing into the Great Lakes?


The Ontonagon and the Paint in the UP for browns and brookies, and the Muskegon (spey) and the Pere Marquette for salmon and steelhead.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

el9surf said:


> Mosquito Lagoon used to be near the top of this list. If there is a silver lining out of that situation I hope it serves as a warning for others learn to protect and treasure their unique fisheries.


It's a tragedy what Florida has allowed to happen in the IRL.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

I’m partial to Aintry.


----------



## Spooled Reels (Apr 16, 2016)

el9surf, I shot a boat commercial in the lagoon a few years ago. First time I had ever been there. I was legit underwhelmed by the fishery and told by the guides on the shoot it was from environmental degradation. Sucks!


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Where ever April Vokey is flinging feathers. Any Appalachian smallie stream is awesome. As long as something is pulling back, I'm a happy camper.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Texas

Never fished there but would prefer if more people fished there instead of Florida.


----------



## Ken T (Dec 10, 2015)

New York State and Florida are both at the top of my list for fly anglers. New York is not mentioned much in this group but it has one of the best wild Trout fisheries anywhere. The Upper Delaware has large wild Brown and Rainbow Trout and 7 months a year of match the hatch dry fly fishing. This region is considered the birthplace of American fly fishing. The Great Lakes fishery and it's tributaries have Atlantic, and Pacific Salmon, Steelhead, Brown Trout and Lake Trout. Fly anglers regularly take Trout up to 20 pounds. Both the Delaware and the Susquehanna are among the best Smallmouth Bass rivers. And then there's the salt. Excellent action for Striped Bass, Atlantic Bonito, False Albacore and more.


----------



## Jdl80 (Nov 19, 2019)

Florida/Bahamas is literally the fishing capital of the world.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Man this is hard. Everywhere I've fly fish I like but since no Alaska, Montana and Key West both beautiful


----------



## Poolman (Feb 3, 2021)

Right on Ken T 👍


----------



## Poolman (Feb 3, 2021)

If you really wanna catch the big boys, try mousing at night. Like pulling in cows


----------



## Poolman (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## redstar211216 (Mar 7, 2019)

mro said:


> Are they only rumors about the Browns, Steelhead and Salmon being caught in the rivers and creeks flowing into the Great Lakes?


I wouldn't call Great Lakes trips beautiful unless it's after a fresh snow. Snow just looks awesome. But big trout exist...it's true


----------



## jackson man (Aug 13, 2020)

Poolman said:


> View attachment 167660


 Great stuff there! I mouse fish the Pere Marquette in Michigan. In the dark, a 14" Brown hitting your mouse sounds like 14lbs.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Surprised no ones mentioned Utah.
They've got some monster browns as well as some other freshwater species.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Spooled Reels said:


> Drifter, totally understand! Legit looking for broad brush stroke thoughts of fly fishing in lower 48 not lat and longs. Thanks everyone for the info! Turning 40 and realizing there is more to life than Tarpon, Bonefish, and Redfish.


You should legit consider expanding your range to include British Columbia at some point. I know I'm going back some day myself.


----------



## Phil Young (May 10, 2019)

redstar211216 said:


> I wouldn't call Great Lakes trips beautiful unless it's after a fresh snow. Snow just looks awesome. But big trout exist...it's true


Your not really fly fishing for steelhead unless you are butt deep in 34°F water and it is snowing.


----------



## jackson man (Aug 13, 2020)

Phil Young said:


> Your not really fly fishing for steelhead unless you are butt deep in 34°F water and it is snowing.


 Trinity River, Ca. Steelhead!


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Depending on the flows into the lakes and levels the sand bass (white bass) / striper / crappie spawn runs up the creeks and rivers on a kayak is a workout and you can take a 4-6wt depending on if it’s mostly striper or sand bass and catch hundreds as well as camp along the rivers.


lake striper are fun too. Reds and lake carp on fly are my favorite.


----------



## RoosterTom (Aug 9, 2020)

Oh, Michigan steams in a young man's dreams. The isles and bays are for Sportsmen!

- Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

CKEAT said:


> up the creeks and rivers on a kayak is a workout and you can take a 4-6wt


No better paddle craft for throwing fly than the old Diablo Adios. Some days I miss mine. Only thing I would trade my canoe out for now...


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Yes, Sir. I have had the adios for 11 years now. Wont ever get rid of it. Such a good fly fishing platform and with a skeg it tracks pretty well.


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

CKEAT said:


> Depending on the flows into the lakes and levels the sand bass (white bass) runs up the creeks and rivers is a workout


Hillbilly Coho. They're great fun on a spey rod....


----------



## Smudge (Feb 18, 2021)

el9surf said:


> Mosquito Lagoon used to be near the top of this list. If there is a silver lining out of that situation I hope it serves as a warning for others learn to protect and treasure their unique fisheries.


When I look back on the years of big bull reds and monster gator trout that I used to catch in the Lagoon compared to the silty, muddy disaster that it is now, I want to cry. I'm absolutely heartbroken over what has happened up there. The St. Lucie river swings back and forth between dead and recovering these days. We have a lot more water exchange with the ocean, but the IRL, BR and ML are just suffocating and it's absolutely heartbreaking.


----------

